# Repainting an LGB loco



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I reciently came into posession of a used #20635 blue & yellow Rio Grande diesel switcher (#50) and an LGB track cleaning loco that I want to strip and repaint. Does anyone out there have any experience stripping LGB locos. I am particular concerned about the stripes on the cab end of this loco. I know I don't need to strip off all of the paint, just enough so that the lettering and striping won't show thru but I don't have the slightest idea what to use to do the stripping that won't eat the plastic. I have repainted several pieces of LGB rolling stokh but most of those were molded in the color of the car so all I had to do was remove the lettering and then paint and reletter. Thanks


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have successfully used brake fluid to remove stripes and lettering on LGB cars and engines. Put a little bit on a Q-tip and gently rub the area. When it softens or dissolves wipe it clean. It may also attack the underlying paint, so don't use too much or leave it on too long. You can get a small container at an auto supply store. It is not very expensive and will last you several lifetimes. My biggest project with it was to remove all the lettering on 32 LGB iron ore cars, and reletter them for the Duluth Missabi & Iron Range.

Some have suggested a similar approach with denatured alcohol, but I didn't have much luck with that.


Chuck

Edit

Here are some pictures of LGB moguls that I have relettered and/or repainted and lettered

Lake George and Boulder lettering removed and Denver and Rio Grande Western lettering added.











The original Red and Green LGB mogul. Repainted and relettered for Rio Grande. Also included modifications to the smoke stack domes, and cowcatcher (pilot).



















Iron ore car before and after


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

AHH the horror the Red box brigade just fainted when you said you were stripping a LGB piece!  Go for it I don't care!  

I'd try 90% denatured alcohol before I tried brake fluid. The 90% stuff works much better than the 70% stuff. I've used brake fluid in the past, but it seems to make the plastic more brittle! 

Craig


----------

